# stripped chainring bolts



## JHANguyen (Jun 9, 2009)

2 out of the 4 of my chain bolts are badly stripped. They were torx screws but they've now been rounded out for the most part. I've tried bigger/smaller torx and allen wrench but nothing seems to work.

Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I've had success using a small vice-grips. If the screws are round heads, I file flats onto opposite sides of the each bolt head to give the jaws a a place to grip. Pre-soaking the bolt with liquid wrench can help. Another option is a screw extractor, available in hardware stores - sort of a drill bit with reverse flutes. It comes with a regular bit that you use to ream out the striped head, then use the extractor in the hole to back out the screw.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

You've stripped the threads or you've rounded the torx interface? Were you using a chainring peg spanner?


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Try here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=659445


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

jkirkpatri said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=659445


Pure genius.

OP, as mentioned in the other thread, just drill the head off.


----------

